# Audi tt phat fives



## vdub-ual (Sep 28, 2005)

I have a set of audi fat fives that im looking to get rid of. My good friend has a 97 a4 1.8t and he really wants them but there not the same bolt pattern . Do they make adapters for this aplication and if so who makes it
Thanks guys


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi tt phat fives (vdub-ual)*

Could you explain what a fat five is??


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Audi tt phat fives (Sepp)*

these are "fat fives"


----------



## IVIAKAVELl (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes u can get adaptors for them, they're not cheap but u can find them.


----------

